

Guide to Finding A Web Host - arikrak
http://www.zappable.com/2012/11/the-zappable-guide-to-finding-a-web-host/

======
arikrak
While readers here might be familiar with many of the stuff on this chart, I
think people who are looking for their first web host could find it very
helpful.

